# Where does the Money Go?



## Frank the Tank (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok, can someone explain to me where the money goes that clubs are asking for by way of deposits during tryouts?

Heard Galaxy OC is requiring a $500 deposit this month from current players to hold spot for next season. Didn't you pay for the current season that should run through State Cup at a minimum?

Is this how coaches and Directors pay for Xmas presents. 

Parents need to take a stand against the soccer mafia


----------



## transplant (Dec 6, 2016)

Ha!!!  What does "hold your spot" even mean?  What level, what coach, who will be on the team.  I have a guess what it would mean.....they will form as many teams as we can with the players available.  Its building that backlog of paying customers.  Competitiveness of the player holds little relevance - as long as they get paying players there will be a team for them.   If you are a good tier 3 player they will give you the "privilege" of wearing the Galaxy logo on a low level team...or they will promise & place the teams in higher tiers than they should be - just so mom & dad can say Susie is in Tier 1 or Tier 2.  Sorry when the are bottom of the bracket....

I really hope it is not true.  If it is then the arrogance of that group to think that the Galaxy is special enough to drop down $500 "site unseen" amongst all of the options in OC is quite disgusting.  This is taking advantage of parents & players and the ambiguity of club soccer without question.  If its is true then run away!!


----------



## cabcon (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah, it's holding a spot alright. How many deposits received is based on how many teams they can form. Not much of a tryout, just how many kids show up so they can take advantage of a money grab.


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 6, 2016)

And this is the SCDSL model: Recruit lots of players, split them up into rostered teams to show that you have the perfect flight for whatever level you think your kid should be at, move the kids around later at the pleasure of the technical director. It doesn't matter if your team has 11 or 8 or 18 players financially because everyone is paying that first $500.
I'd rather know who is going to look after my son at practices, games, etc. ...


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2016)

That's crazy. 
But it's gotta be tough running a soccer club. You really don't know what's going to happen with each season.  Will players leave?  Will coaches leave?  Will we get more players than we need?  Will they be better than our current players?  What will our field situation look like.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 6, 2016)

I would hoe that the "deposit" is part of "signing on the dotted line".  I know in Spring when we committed to the club there was a deposit involved. 

However with the OC based clubs it seems they start the process in Nov/Dec so if your committing, I don't blame them for asking for a deposit.   Parents have a choice and should discuss it with that coach and or Club admin.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Dec 6, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> I would hoe that the "deposit" is part of "signing on the dotted line".  I know in Spring when we committed to the club there was a deposit involved.
> 
> However with the OC based clubs it seems they start the process in Nov/Dec so if your committing, I don't blame them for asking for a deposit.   Parents have a choice and should discuss it with that coach and or Club admin.


But really $500 3 weeks before Xmas that's criminal


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2016)

Coaches gotta pay for Christmas Too!!!
I'm sure that Galaxy license didn't come cheap.


----------



## mirage (Dec 6, 2016)

Is this a first hand knowledge or here say and a rumor?

I know kids that play for ISFC/LAGOC and they have not been ask any deposit for next year.  Only that the tryout is starting.


----------



## transplant (Dec 6, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> I would hoe that the "deposit" is part of "signing on the dotted line".  I know in Spring when we committed to the club there was a deposit involved.
> 
> However with the OC based clubs it seems they start the process in Nov/Dec so if your committing, I don't blame them for asking for a deposit.   Parents have a choice and should discuss it with that coach and or Club admin.


I could see some rational to it if there was clear direction as to what team the player would be on, what level they would play at & who the coach would be.  Without that it is just $500 down payment on a TBD soccer season.  The only promise being that the jersey will advertise Galaxy.

Anyone have confirmation this not just a rumor?  I would hope it is....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 6, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> But really $500 3 weeks before Xmas that's criminal


If it don't fit, don't commit!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 6, 2016)

transplant said:


> I could see some rational to it if there was clear direction as to what team the player would be on, what level they would play at & who the coach would be.  Without that it is just $500 down payment on a TBD soccer season.  The only promise being that the jersey will advertise Galaxy.
> 
> Anyone have confirmation this not just a rumor?  I would hope it is....


I agree with you 100%. As the ones writing the checks, we have the right to ask those questions and make the decision not to write the check.


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey, those 2-for-1 Galaxy tickets don't pay for themselves!


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 6, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> Hey, those 2-for-1 Galaxy tickets don't pay for themselves!


My AYSO kids get free tickets.   You guys are overspending.    Question for other club parents, do your fees include tournaments, or do you pay extra for that?


----------



## JackZ (Dec 6, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> My AYSO kids get free tickets.   You guys are overspending.    Question for other club parents, do your fees include tournaments, or do you pay extra for that?


Usually you play the club fee, could be $950 to $2200+ and pay the "team fees" in chunks. The latter covers tournaments, referee fees, per deim, etc., and also buy the uniforms/bags (uniforms are two year cycles).

The old forums had threads where we'd divulge fees, and there's a few clubs that will post their costs on their websites (very few tbh).

Also, the more upper end teams cost more because of all the big "top" tournaments and travel to play in those...  :-/


----------



## Sped (Dec 6, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Ok, can someone explain to me where the money goes that clubs are asking for by way of deposits during tryouts?
> 
> Heard Galaxy OC is requiring a $500 deposit this month from current players to hold spot for next season. Didn't you pay for the current season that should run through State Cup at a minimum?
> 
> ...


Find a team with tryouts in March.


----------



## Soccerlife (Dec 6, 2016)

mirage said:


> Is this a first hand knowledge or here say and a rumor?


This is 100% true. And the deposit is non-refundable. However,  we know families that didn't pay the money but told the coach they were committed, and that was fine. My advice would be to not pay any money until Spring.


----------



## HBE (Dec 6, 2016)

timbuck said:


> That's crazy.
> But it's gotta be tough running a soccer club. You really don't know what's going to happen with each season.  Will players leave?  Will coaches leave?  Will we get more players than we need?  Will they be better than our current players?  What will our field situation look like.


It's really not that difficult if you delegate. Some DOC'S don't do anything at all, it's the Treasurer pays the bills, Field Director goes to City meetings and pull permits, schedule porta potties.  Tournament directors run tournament and so on.....


----------



## HBE (Dec 6, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Ok, can someone explain to me where the money goes that clubs are asking for by way of deposits during tryouts?
> 
> Heard Galaxy OC is requiring a $500 deposit this month from current players to hold spot for next season. Didn't you pay for the current season that should run through State Cup at a minimum?
> 
> ...


Some one has to pay for that logo!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2016)

HBE said:


> It's really not that difficult if you delegate. Some DOC'S don't do anything at all, it's the Treasurer pays the bills, Field Director goes to City meetings and pull permits, schedule porta potties.  Tournament directors run tournament and so on.....


Agreed about the actual admin. But the uncertainty of budget each year has to be hard to work with.


----------



## HBE (Dec 6, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Agreed about the actual admin. But the uncertainty of budget each year has to be hard to work with.


Only for the smaller clubs, as long as you have field space you'll be alright.  So the DOC has to wait a few months for his cut.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 6, 2016)

This is not a Galaxy thing.  Galaxy SB does not have this early deposit requirement.


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 7, 2016)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> This is not a Galaxy thing.  Galaxy SB does not have this early deposit requirement.


None of this is a "Galaxy" thing.  It's all about the independent clubs that "buy" into the Galaxy name, and patch.  My favorite Kool-Aid.


----------



## sandshark (Dec 7, 2016)

Totally crazy! Why would anyone pay for their spot to be saved? Your kid is valued and they will offer them a spot because they need them or not. This is typical youth soccer used car sales BS! If they asked me that I would laugh in their face on the spot and start looking around at other clubs that same day! This sport is out of control with finding more ways to get more and more money from us every single year. 
Remember Mommy and Daddy we are the customers, we are the reason they are making millions off the families that they are selling the empty promises to all based on zero reality!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2016)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> This is not a Galaxy thing.  Galaxy SB does not have this early deposit requirement.


I've found it to be more of an Orange County based club thing.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 7, 2016)

Why even bother with a tryout if all you need to do is plunk down $500 to get a spot. 
 Clubs will just start having "registration days" instead of tryouts.


----------



## The Driver (Dec 7, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> I've found it to be more of an Orange County based club thing.


More like a North Orange County thing


----------



## transplant (Dec 7, 2016)

_From this article http://goalnation.com/la-galaxy-orange-country/

"This union will provide our players with opportunities for advancement that were previously non-existent.  “The trickle down effect from working with the LA Galaxy — taking advantage of their cutting edge knowledge will help us fast track our players and help them be the best they can be,” says Woodcock.

From college to U.S. National Team scouts — Woodcock believes this new partnership will improve visibility for his players, and while those invited to participate in the fully funded *LA Galaxy* U.S. Development Academy Program (Boys and Girls) are from many youth soccer clubs, there is no doubt that coming from an alliance club offers perceived perks.
_
I guess is the $500, non-refundable deposit, guarantees my kid scouts, and a fully funded DA spot plus LA Galaxy "cutting edge knowledge" then it is a small price to pay (or deposit)!

I suspect, however, most of it will be more like...... _“It is a privilege to wear their jerseys,” says Woodcock._


----------



## mahrez (Dec 7, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Why even bother with a tryout if all you need to do is plunk down $500 to get a spot.
> Clubs will just start having "registration days" instead of tryouts.


Don't some already do this?

I heard Galaxy South Bay has a $495 registration fee once you accept a "spot" but at least they do that after the tryout charade! The tryout process is part of a marketing gimmick to get people to pay quicker for the most part.

On the boys side 4-5 independent smaller clubs took home Coast Soccer league cup championship's recently.

Makes you wonder why these bigger affiliated clubs / W more players & teams can't get better or at least the same quality or performance out of them when they cost so much more?


----------



## Flipthrow (Dec 7, 2016)

Irvine slammers has had this policy for a few years. not a problem if you like your team and coach and plan on staying.  if your kid is good they will save a spot without the deposit.  from friends who have played at this club, it is well run and a good org.

Maybe clubs will quit doing tryouts 3 months before the actual teams are picked if no one shows up?


----------



## zebrafish (Dec 7, 2016)

I think it is a OC/Irvine thing. Many Irvine clubs are having tryouts right now. People in Irvine are insane.

To me, the Irvine market seems very saturated and clubs obviously want the money and the players. They try to lock them in before the people down the street do. 

My own kid's team has all but one roster spot filled for next year. If you like the coach, like the team, and the situation is good, why not sign on now? It lets the coach not have to worry about the issue. Certainly, I could have played hard ball, drawn a line in the sand, and said "not until after Feb". But in all honesty, my kid was happy and wanted to return to her current coach/team so why not get it over with? I'm happy to have it sorted out. It kind of lets you play January without the angst of tryouts hanging over you.

The glass can be half empty or half full.


----------



## jrcaesar (Dec 8, 2016)

zebrafish said:


> If you like the coach, like the team, and the situation is good, why not sign on now? It lets the coach not have to worry about the issue.


Why not tell the coach you are committed so he/she doesn't have to worry about the issue, but keep the $495 in your pocket until March?


----------



## transplant (Dec 8, 2016)

jrcaesar said:


> Why not tell the coach you are committed so he/she doesn't have to worry about the issue, but keep the $495 in your pocket until March?


Because parents lie too. 

If the club will tell you the coach & generally the players on the team plus what level the team will play at then pay the $ if you want your kid to be on that team.  If the club just asks you to pay the $ to be on a TBD team with a TBD coach then run away.


----------

